
China Unveils its 2020 Mars Mission - techlistr
http://www.spaceflightinsider.com/missions/solar-system/china-unveils-2020-mars-mission/
======
RobertBrunson
USA, Russia, China and even the UAE are all aiming for the 2020 launch
window... it's about to become a very crowded place.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
Its a very good opportunity for international cooperation something that space
programs historically have a very good track record of (i.e. coordinate target
locations and instrument sets to get the best possible combined data)

